# Baseball player with SA.



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Just a story some people here might be interested in. It's about a baseball player who had(has?) Social Anxiety. He got signed to a big contract so good for him. Maybe some proof that you can get better.

http://www.sportingnews.com/yourturn/viewtopic.php?t=511080

KANSAS CITY, Mo. (AP) -- The Kansas City Royals stood by Zack Greinke. Now, Greinke is standing by them.

Delaying a chance to make even more money as a free agent, the right-hander agreed Monday to a $38 million, four-year contract that avoided a salary arbitration hearing.

Greinke, the No. 6 overall draft pick in 2002, was rushed to the majors because the Royals were desperate for talent. Often moody and uncommunicative, he suddenly bolted from spring training in 2006 and went home to Orlando, Fla., thinking he was probably through with baseball.

But the Royals talked him into seeking treatment for what was diagnosed as social disorder. Former general manager Allard Baird and ex-manager Buddy Bell spent countless hours with their discouraged young pitcher who, in his own words, "just hated being around people."

Greinke admits it was a struggle. But by 2007, he was back in the big leagues to stay. With a lively, biting fastball and good command of three other pitches, he went 13-10 in 32 starts last year, setting career highs in strikeouts (183) and innings (202 1-3). His 3.47 ERA was the best by a full-time Royals starter in 11 years.

"It was awesome. They could've easily pushed me aside, or helped me get back and then dump me off as soon as they could get something for me," Greinke said. "But they did everything they could, bent over backwards to help me."

The 25-year-old Greinke, just coming into his prime earning years, could have become a free agent after the 2010 season.

"He may have been the most sought-after free agent in the winter of 2010," general manager Dayton Moore said. "We went aggressive with Zack and fortunately we got the backing (from ownership) to be able to do this."

When he left spring training in 2006, Greinke wasn't even sure why he was so miserable.

"I didn't realize there was a cure for what I had, where I just hated being around people," he said. "I was going to get a job where I didn't have to be around people all the time. Mainly, just mowing grass was my goal."


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

he's a really good up and coming talent, too! i knew that he had depression, but didn't realize he had SA as well! good for him to overcome it.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Wow, I had no idea. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah, I've been following the career of this guy for a while and Ricky Williams too.

The most interesting part of the story to me is when he said this:

"I was going to get a job where I didn't have to be around people all the time. Mainly, just mowing grass was my goal."

Because of social anxiety, he was going to turn his back on a multi-million dollar career, to go cut grass. Anyone that thinks SA is something you can just snap out of should think about that for a second. No one in their right mind would think of doing something like that. Luckily for Zack, he pitches for Kansas City, where they get maybe 20,000 fans per game if they're lucky.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

It's good to see players from any sport speaking about their sa. 

It brings more awareness to non saers.

Also I hear Dennis Rodman and Charles barkley were painfully shy but don't know they had/have SA.


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

shyguy246 said:


> Yeah, I've been following the career of this guy for a while and Ricky Williams too.
> 
> The most interesting part of the story to me is when he said this:
> 
> ...


i didn't realize ricky williams had it as well...now, i do have SA, but i can guarantee that if i had a talent like that (either the potential to be a starting RB like Ricky in his prime, or an Ace level starting pitcher like Greinke is on his way to becoming), i'd never give that up. but, i can completely understand how he feels (since i am a sufferer of SA myself).


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah, Ricky's had it for a while. Watch his acceptance speech from when he won the Heisman, I think you can tell. Plus he used to do interviews wearing his helmet and I also think it's part of why he used a tinted visor.
But if you've ever heard Ricky or Zack speak, you'll quickly notice how smart Ricky is and how funny Zack is. I think that's true of a lot of us.


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

well of course you can get better! i get better everyday


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Greinke? Wow, I did not know that.

One more hero for us.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

I could care less about baseball but it's still an inspiring story.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shyguy246 said:


> Yeah, Ricky's had it for a while. Watch his acceptance speech from when he won the Heisman, I think you can tell. Plus he used to do interviews wearing his helmet and I also think it's part of why he used a tinted visor.
> But if you've ever heard Ricky or Zack speak, you'll quickly notice how smart Ricky is and how funny Zack is. I think that's true of a lot of us.


Exactly!!!!!

There is a really good part of us that is just trying to come out. I have seen part of my stuff through all of the feedback I get here. If I get that kind of response here, imagine what it would be like in the real world!

Yes, I was always considered smart.....actually oppressed by my teachers growing up. It's not exactly normal to have a three-year-old reading a newspaper. In some ways, there is extra intelligence and perception most people don't have.

I have always heard that onyl 10% of the brain is actually used. I wonder if people with anxiety disorders use more of their brain or something.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

soundlessenigma said:


> Greinke? Wow, I did not know that.


Yeah Greinke's anxiety problems have been pretty well known. He actually quit baseball for a season a few years ago, and it wasn't at all certain he'd ever be coming back.

Anyway, it's good for him and for KC. He's always had terrific stuff, ace potential and in 2007 and 2008 really started putting it together. Now that the small market Royals have signed him, it'll keep him away from the Yankees and Red Sox and Mets for a little while longer. Boo hoo.

Sometimes I read Rany Jazayerli's "Rany on the Royals" online column (he's a friend of baseball writer Rob Neyer and they used to share a column on Neyer's site) and after a somewhat perplexing offseason, he's happy about this move:

Jonah and the Whale of a Contract


----------

